# "Killer Croc" in UK waters



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

I know it's not a lizard but there's no crocodilian section;

Killer croc in English Channel | The Sun |News


Sorry if this was already posted : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> I know it's not a lizard but there's no crocodilian section;
> 
> Killer croc in English Channel | The Sun |News
> 
> ...


Its the sun so probably a hamster escaped and theyve done the usual ott way the sun likes


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah probably, better than looking at seagulls though i suppose if it is true, maybe i should go looking for it with pockets full of chicken, obviously paying particular care not to fall in, although i'd probably tame it and have it as a guard croc for the house lmfao


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

It's in *The SUN* for chrissakes, any relation between this story and the truth will be entirely coincidental :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> It's in *The SUN* for chrissakes, any relation between this story and the truth will be entirely coincidental :whistling2:


 do you think it could just be an extra large cod that some old dear glimpsed through her vary focals as a croc


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> do you think it could just be an extra large cod that some old dear glimpsed through her vary focals as a croc


Now that sounds more likely, or maybe a dog having a paddle, hence the legs


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Last year it was Great white shark in the English channel, When infact it was Baskin shark. Maybe this Killer croc are yet again Baskin skark, Maybe there's a baskin shark with a rolled over or missing dorsal fin. Giving it a low yet long profile.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Now that sounds more likely, or maybe a dog having a paddle, hence the legs


Its ok i've found the culprit, we can all relax


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> Its ok i've found the culprit, we can all relax
> image


PMSL : victory:


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Its in france and in the sun, it will be a odd shaped bread loaf,
or a deadly escaped li-lo


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

The Sun said:


> Wild crocodiles are extremely dangerous to humans, whom they often chase and then attack


:roll:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

nelly1 said:


> Its in france and in the sun, it will be a odd shaped bread loaf,
> or a deadly escaped li-lo


well those cheese eatting surrender monkeys are allways on the pop, well wine anyway, so it could be anything conjoured up in the mind of a drunkard bicycling garlic eatter.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

I did use " " for a reason :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> I did use " " for a reason :lol2:


bwahahahahahahaha we know what you meant.

OR DID WE:hmm: lmfao


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

*"Earlier this week beaches were shut in the south of France following a shark alert, but the large creature turned out to be a dolphin."*

That probably means this is an escaped Iguana :lol2:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> *"Earlier this week beaches were shut in the south of France following a shark alert, but the large creature turned out to be a dolphin."*
> 
> That probably means this is an escaped Iguana :lol2:


Hmmmm, or it could be a Galapagos Marine Iguana that swam all the way here :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Hmmmm, or it could be a Galapagos Marine Iguana that swam all the way here :2thumb:


If it is I'm going to france with a small boat and a big net! :whistling2:


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Phew... just been back from France.... quite a swim... I did manage to get a glimpse of the croc though 








I was lucky to get away in one piece :whistling2:


----------



## Bananas&Gravy (May 19, 2010)

I read the same story in the Dailly Mail this morning, although some of the details were a little different. Apparently the crocodile is trying to enter the UK illegally sso that it can live off benefits and commit acts of terrorism.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Its unlike the daily mail to be iffy on details.

But its true first one will come in on a 3 month student visa then before you know if the whole swamp/river is over here.


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

*He's behind you! *


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Why did they check "local zoos and *amphibian centres*"?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Bananas&Gravy said:


> I read the same story in the Dailly Mail this morning, although some of the details were a little different. Apparently the crocodile is trying to enter the UK illegally sso that it can live off benefits and commit acts of terrorism.


hahaha!

Do crocodiles really have 'razor sharp teeth'?


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha!
> 
> Do crocodiles really have 'razor sharp teeth'?


Stick your hand in its mouth and find out :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Stick your hand in its mouth and find out :lol2:


haha no thanks. I know they can do damage OBV but I thought most of the danger was in how powerful the bite was.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> haha no thanks. I know they can do damage OBV but I thought most of the danger was in how powerful the bite was.


You got me curious, so I just checked......



> Crocs can have between 3000-5000 lbs of biting force.


Added to that is the death roll Crocs are famous for :gasp:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

turned out to be a floating branch - fromage frais rodney


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Readers of the Sun will probably believe the article is true!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> You got me curious, so I just checked......
> 
> 
> 
> Added to that is the death roll Crocs are famous for :gasp:


I know! Did you watch that Inside Nature's Giants thing? They measured the bite. It was amazing.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

ipreferaflan said:


> Do crocodiles really have 'razor sharp teeth'?


:bash:


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

*Disappointment*

Saw the article and felt let down at the lack of cr*p "Artist's impression". Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> :bash:


I'll take that as a yes then...

I gotta say though... look at this picture:










Do they look razor sharp to you? They're quite rounded at the end.

In comparison to these:










I thought sharks had very sharp teeth but not much a harder bite than humans, and crocodiles didn't have 'razor sharp' teeth but a VERY powerful bite.

I could be wrong but I don't think it's a stupid question to ask.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

ipreferaflan a croc or an alligators teeth are strong due to the muscle force behind them. Those teeth are there to hold on so the animal can tear or rip pieces off its prey to be swallowed.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw loads like this when I went swimming in France


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> ipreferaflan a croc or an alligators teeth are strong due to the muscle force behind them. Those teeth are there to hold on so the animal can tear or rip pieces off its prey to be swallowed.


Are they razor sharp (as described by The Sun) though? They sure don't look it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

PMSL

BBC News - Channel 'crocodile' turns out to be wood


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> PMSL
> 
> BBC News - Channel 'crocodile' turns out to be wood


 
haha new hobby invented  scare the locals by carving crock shaped sticks n stickin em in a local river.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Somehow this looks so right :2thumb:










​


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> haha no thanks. I know they can do damage OBV but I thought most of the danger was in how powerful the bite was.


Not when they are adult but youngsters teeth can cut you when there petruding from a closed mouth


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> Are they razor sharp (as described by The Sun) though? They sure don't look it.


Crocodilian teeth , like other reptiles have hollow, pointy, conical teeth that start out needle-sharp, but dull down with age. These teeth are not meant for chewing or severing pieces of flesh, but simply for holding onto prey. After a Crocodilian makes it's kill, (if it is a large prey item), it will grab hold of a hunk of flesh and death-roll until it rips off a piece of flesh it can swallow, and it is swallowed whole. Because crocodilians have small stomachs and even the larger crocs only have a stomach about the size of a football, once it has eaten it's fill, it will lodge/wedge the remainder of it's prey under a rock or log underwater and come back to feed from it repeatedly.

Now a Shark's teeth are a different story. Sharks teeth vary from species to species, and can appear sharp and pointy such as the Sand Tiger posted above, or triangular and serrated like those of potentially dangerous species such as the Tiger Shark and Great White/White Pointer. These teeth ARE meant for cutting and severing flesh however sharks ALSO swallow whole. The teeth of a Tiger Shark can cut through the thick carapace of a Sea turtle, as well as many other things we would not think it was capable of. There are also a variety of sharks that have flattened wide teeth meant for crushing so they can feed on crabs and crustaceans, etc. such as the Angel Shark, Wobbegong and a few other bottom-dwellers.

Overall, more people die from bee stings every year than shark attacks and crocodile attacks COMBINED......but when they DO happen it is brutal, gruesome and a horrible tragedy.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Id agree with Victor Creed. :2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Are they razor sharp (as described by The Sun) though? They sure don't look it.


In a news paper written for morons!
must be true!


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> In a news paper written for *and by *morons!
> must be true!


You missed a bit mate, fixed it for ya :2thumb:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

the sun website said that they swim thousands of miles over the sea to find new land and that they chase people before they attack them

EPIC FAILURE


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

philo said:


> ...they chase people before they attack them


Who rights this stuff?:crazy:


----------



## JohnR (Jan 1, 2010)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Who rights this stuff?:crazy:


Viperlover? :lol2:


John


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

what's more deadly, shark or a croc?:whistling2:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

SCOTT4545 said:


> what's more deadly, shark or a croc?:whistling2:


It depends on the species, the situation/circumstances, how hungry they are, if they are already established man-eaters (developed a taste for human blood/flesh). Sharks are known as "Nature's Oldest Killing Machine", ...it's really a tough call. I would say sharks are but Salt-water and Nile Crocodiles can also take human life. Usually there are individuals responsible for attacks on man, such a Gustave`, the 20+ foot Nile Crocodile of the Rusizi River and Lake Tanganyika, supposedly responsible for over 300 human casualties. Also it is dependent of population of humans. In Africa, the Nile River is a source of life for the people so they can not live with out it. Sharks are less likely to encounter people in the open ocean, and most attacks occur in shallow water by of three species: Tiger Sharks, Bull Sharks and Great White/White Pointer Sharks.

If you put a 20 foot Great White up against a 20 foot Saltwater/Estuarine Crocodile, I'd give the White Shark a 7-3 favor over the Saltie, for obvious reasons, just one being that the Shark is more adapted to aquatic life than the Croc, as well as faster, more streamlined and voracious. I'm sure the teeth would play an important role in that match-up.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Victor Creed said:


> It depends on the species, the situation/circumstances, how hungry they are, if they are already established man-eaters (developed a taste for human blood/flesh). Sharks are known as "Nature's Oldest Killing Machine", ...it's really a tough call. I would say sharks are but Salt-water and Nile Crocodiles can also take human life. Usually there are individuals responsible for attacks on man, such a Gustave`, the 20+ foot Nile Crocodile of the Rusizi River and Lake Tanganyika, supposedly responsible for over 300 human casualties. Also it is dependent of population of humans. In Africa, the Nile River is a source of life for the people so they can not live with out it. Sharks are less likely to encounter people in the open ocean, and most attacks occur in shallow water by of three species: Tiger Sharks, Bull Sharks and Great White/White Pointer Sharks.
> 
> If you put a 20 foot Great White up against a 20 foot Saltwater/Estuarine Crocodile, I'd give the White Shark a 7-3 favor over the Saltie, for obvious reasons, just one being that the Shark is more adapted to aquatic life than the Croc, as well as faster, more streamlined and voracious. I'm sure the teeth would play an important role in that match-up.



Thanks for the info MR Mintram .......:whistling2:


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

SCOTT4545 said:


> what's more deadly, shark or a croc?:whistling2:


Which ever one is attached to one of your body parts would my guess.


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> It depends on the species, the situation/circumstances, how hungry they are, if they are already established man-eaters (developed a taste for human blood/flesh). Sharks are known as "Nature's Oldest Killing Machine", ...it's really a tough call. I would say sharks are but Salt-water and Nile Crocodiles can also take human life. Usually there are individuals responsible for attacks on man, such a Gustave`, the 20+ foot Nile Crocodile of the Rusizi River and Lake Tanganyika, supposedly responsible for over 300 human casualties. Also it is dependent of population of humans. In Africa, the Nile River is a source of life for the people so they can not live with out it. Sharks are less likely to encounter people in the open ocean, and most attacks occur in shallow water by of three species: Tiger Sharks, Bull Sharks and Great White/White Pointer Sharks.
> 
> If you put a 20 foot Great White up against a 20 foot Saltwater/Estuarine Crocodile, I'd give the White Shark a 7-3 favor over the Saltie, for obvious reasons, just one being that the Shark is more adapted to aquatic life than the Croc, as well as faster, more streamlined and voracious. I'm sure the teeth would play an important role in that match-up.


 :2thumb: thanks for that, im likein the odds you but on the the shark n croc fight:lol2:. just out of interest forgive me if i sound stupid lol would a any shark ever meet a saltwater croc in the wild, n if they did what do you would happen?


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Which ever one is attached to one of your body parts would my guess.


hahaha true,


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

SCOTT4545 said:


> just out of interest forgive me if i sound stupid lol would a any shark ever meet a saltwater croc in the wild, n if they did what do you would happen?



maybe down under and either um swim past each other or maybe just maybe: they'd throw another shrimp on the bar-b...


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

SCOTT4545 said:


> what's more deadly, shark or a croc?:whistling2:


As *Harry Hill [TV Burp]* would say......


> "There's only one way to find out"............*"FIGHT"*


YouTube - Animal Face-Off: Croc vs. the Great White


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

Dragon Wolf said:


> As *Harry Hill [TV Burp]* would say......
> 
> YouTube - Animal Face-Off: Croc vs. the Great White


hahaha FIIIIGHT lmfao.... i fought the croc would of won that if it didnt have to go up for air. entertaining though. was that a true video, it looked too computerised to me


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

SCOTT4545 said:


> hahaha FIIIIGHT lmfao.... i fought the croc would of won that if it didnt have to go up for air. entertaining though. was that a true video, it looked too computerised to me


 
Its from a program called Animal FAce off where they construct metal and hydralic models of various animals tune them to the correct bite pressures etc and perform a number of tests on them. Feed the results into a battle simulation which then runs the fights x many times then they pick the best one that matches the majority and show it to us as a computer simulation.

Its effectively the animal verison of Deadliest Warrior.


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

philo said:


> the sun website said that they swim thousands of miles *over the sea* to find new land and that they chase people before they attack them
> 
> EPIC FAILURE


 So they can fly then?


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

George_Milllett said:


> Its from a program called Animal FAce off where they construct metal and hydralic models of various animals tune them to the correct bite pressures etc and perform a number of tests on them. Feed the results into a battle simulation which then runs the fights x many times then they pick the best one that matches the majority and show it to us as a computer simulation.
> 
> Its effectively the animal verison of Deadliest Warrior.


ooo right.... thanks for that:2thumb:, i was thinkin it didnt look real. so this does happen in the wild then? I know in the video he said some crocs have been found with shark remains in there tummy maybe even great white remains!.....


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

George_Milllett said:


> Its from a program called Animal FAce off where they construct metal and hydralic models of various animals tune them to the correct bite pressures etc and perform a number of tests on them. Feed the results into a battle simulation which then runs the fights x many times then they pick the best one that matches the majority and show it to us as a computer simulation.
> 
> Its effectively the animal verison of Deadliest Warrior.


LOLOLOLOL....Low Kick, Low Punch, Jump Kick, Teleport, Spear, Low Kick, Low Punch, D+ High Punch, Jump Kick/Air throw..............



FATALITY!!!! Flawless Victory

We need to make a Tier list with the best characters in the game....LMAO!!! I say Reptile will be top tier.


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

From memory reptiles were about 50/50 in the fights that they were involved in.

AS shown the Croc lost to the shark.
Nile Crocodile munched a lion
Alliagator got flipped on its back and mauled by a black bear
Annaconda crushed/drowned a Jaguar


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

George_Milllett said:


> From memory reptiles were about 50/50 in the fights that they were involved in.
> 
> AS shown the Croc lost to the shark.
> Nile Crocodile munched a lion
> ...


Ya, you're totally correct, it can go either way and it depends on size, aggression levels, surroundings, age/experience, species, and also simply who gets the "death-lock" set in place first. Either way, in all honesty, I wouldn't want to see any of them get killed 

But I just about soiled my pants the 1st time I saw this about 10 years ago: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksW2C4anyEU


----------

